# Differences between single stage/two stage/ major paint correction



## BennyS3 (Dec 28, 2016)

I’m basically looking for info on differences (pads/compounds) for each stage?

I know all paints are different just after a general level etc


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

there are some on here that may explain better than me but as a base general harder pads for compounding, medium pads for polishing and softer pads for finnishing but as you say there are a lot of variables depending on paints hardness etc


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

A correction is removing every single defect and flaw from the car, or as close as is safe to do so, everything else is an enhancement (even if its multiple stages). 
The detailer will use whatever pads work best for that particular paint, and level of defects. Its simply impossible to say "x pad and y polish" it just doesn't work like that, although they will have their go to combos based on their choice of machines and experience


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

A 'single stage enhancement' will only make a mild improvement with more general swirling and scratching as it consists of 1 pad and 1 polish. The cut is compromised somewhat as the finish can't be compromised.

A 'single stage enhancement' is more for gloss enhancement and used with new car details to remove any light defects inflicted during the prep stage by valeters although a full blown correction may be required if the defects are more serious.

I see some so called detailing companies offering a 'single stage paint correction' which is eye rolling.

A 'two stage' correction will provide much more dramatic results as you can cut aggressively with the initial stage and then refine the finish to remove compounding hazing. 

More than two stages is where you look for as close to perfect as possible, especially if you're looking to finish with ultra fine finishing polishes like Scholl S40.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Sawel said:


> A 'single stage enhancement' will only make a mild improvement with more general swirling and scratching as it consists of 1 pad and 1 polish. The cut is compromised somewhat as the finish can't be compromised.
> 
> A 'single stage enhancement' is more for gloss enhancement and used with new car details to remove any light defects inflicted during the prep stage by valeters although a full blown correction may be required if the defects are more serious.
> 
> ...


All the above statement is a Generalisation, you've certainly opened up a


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I tend mostly to use the Meguiars microfibre system for compounding unless the paint is super hard and a white Rupes finishing pad for final finishing with a 3m finishing polish.

The general rule of thumb is use the least agressive combination of polish and pad you can get away with.


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

Single stage - gets rid of most swirls usually good improvement but average final finish

Two stage - swirls removed and surface ‘jewelled’ for better paint clarity, depth and shine. Much more impressive and noticeable. 

Depends how bad it was to start with vs how much time and effort you’re willing to spend. Might need a third stage depending on paint type and amount of swirls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

